

Show HN: Nowy Friends – Know when your friends are nearby, e.g. same subway car - silviu_nowy
https://nowyfriends.com/

======
doublerebel
Works using Bluetooth LE for privacy, nice. And you received some TC coverage
[1], congrats! My issue would be, how to give my position only to a subgroup
of my FB friends, since I would only want to advertise availability during
certain times to certain people.

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/17/nowy-friends-
app/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/17/nowy-friends-app/)

~~~
silviu_nowy
Thank you for the compliment!

Nowy Friends is not a friend-tracking app: you don't see friends on a map, the
app doesn't track where you or your friends are.

If you're asking how to restrict who of your friends can know when you're
nearby (e.g., Jack and Jill, but not John), then, in its current form, you
cannot do this. We have ideas on how to build such a feature, but our current
ideas make discovering your nearby friends slower.

Regarding advertising availability only at certain times, the app enables you
to go in stealth mode, where basically advertising and friend discovery are
turned off, it's as if you turned bluetooth off for the app.

Finally, when you talk about sharing your position with a friend, do you
imagine this happens when they're nearby? For example, you're in an
underground pub, and Nowy Friends tells you that Jack is nearby, but you can't
see him, so you'd like to send him your GPS coordinates? If so, we think GPS
coordinates is not the best option as it may not be precise enough. You could,
instead, text them to set up a meeting point or the 2 phones could coordinate
to show the same color, and then you'd raise your phone and look around for a
phone showing the same color as yours.

------
silviu_nowy
Do you ever wonder who of your friends are nearby? For example, in the same
subway car, festival, or street.

Nowy Friends tells you when your friends are actually nearby, not that they
were 1 km away 10 minutes ago! Nowy Friends transforms a boring subway ride
into something fun.

Nowy Friends works anywhere (no GPS, no Internet), protects your privacy, and
is battery friendly.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Big whoop!

~~~
silviu_nowy
Thank you!

